# Cancellations



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

two nights ago , on the way to rider and three times cancelled while on the way (halfway there) ..was frustrating ..all the mileage for nothing ...

oenpcykz xxxx • 00:00 • 0
oaigyshd xxxx • 00:00 • 0
ilfgozwt xxxx • 00:00 • 0


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

That part really sucks. Sometimes you can understand, if you are on the freeway and you get pinged just as you pass their location. Other times, its just annoying.


----------



## thazigler (Jun 15, 2014)

Must be some smartass. Now you know where he lives lol.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the best solution is to call them and ask if they will keep the request ..just to make sure..


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Don't accept requests from a repeat offender!


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had those before. Some of them come from the requestor not liking the address that the app has them pinned at, and want it at another location. I got a guy once to stop canceling after calling him before he had a chance to cancel and come to find out, the above reason is why he cancelled repeatedly. Gave me the address, went and picked him up, and it was golden.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Not to sound all "stalker"-ish, but you can still call the rider who cancelled on you (up until the time you receive a new request). I've called a lady who cancelled on me two times in a row and very nicely asked her if there were any problems with the app and should I continue to drive to her location. She said that she was in a rush to get to the airport and wanted to find someone closer. I explained to her how the request system worked and that I was the closest driver. She still declined (she hailed a nearby taxi while she was on the phone with me), but I felt like it was a good opportunity to educate the rider.

Other riders usually don't pick up the phone when I call them so your results may vary.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> Other riders usually don't pick up the phone when I call them so your results may vary.


If I've been idle awhile in a dead zone when originally pinged, then get a call which gets cancelled, sometimes I'll still follow the route part way in the hopes there is at least some activity nearby.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

I had a cancellation yesterday on my first day when I couldn't get around a congested block quickly enough. I left a message for the guy to apologize.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

vtexposfan said:


> I left a message for the guy to apologize.


You shouldn't have to apologize for traffic. Not your fault. But you can always take it upon yourself to call the rider and let them know if you are stuck in traffic to give them a better ETA.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> You shouldn't have to apologize for traffic. Not your fault. But you can always take it upon yourself to call the rider and let them know if you are stuck in traffic to give them a better ETA.


I mostly drive on even on the weekends. Most of the traffics are where the bars are and when I try to call them, I could barely hear them so they ended up canceling. I usually text if I need to communicate with them.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Because I am in an area with very few cars I get to eventually meet these serial cancelers.
They are new.
They simply don't understand how the system works.
They all wanted to schedule 2 hours ahead (old dispatcher days thinking)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Because I am in an area with very few cars I get to eventually meet these serial cancelers.
> They are new.
> They simply don't understand how the system works.
> They all wanted to schedule 2 hours ahead (old dispatcher days thinking)


Give them your number and allow them to setup rides w you. If you dont want to hand out your number, use a service to mask it. I have a couple riders, who text me to setup rides ahead of time. They like me and my car and like knowing what/who they're getting.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Give them your number and allow them to setup rides w you. If you dont want to hand out your number, use a service to mask it. I have a couple riders, who text me to setup rides ahead of time. They like me and my car and like knowing what/who they're getting.


Joanne - use a service to mask it? What service would that be? Where do I sign up? How much does it cost? Thanks.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Joanne - use a service to mask it? What service would that be? Where do I sign up? How much does it cost? Thanks.


Google Voice?


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, I use Google Voice already for my business that isn't Uber/Lyft. And you can have only one Google Voice per phone. Was wondering if there was another similar service.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Textfree and textme are both aps that give you a phone number and allow you to text and call. Textme gives you minutes for downloading other apps. You download an app, and after you start it, about 5 hours later you get ~ 20minutes talk time. You can also buy minutes for pretty cheap. And texting is free on both.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Burner and Hushed are iPhone apps that will allow you to do this.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Give them your number and allow them to setup rides w you. If you dont want to hand out your number, use a service to mask it. I have a couple riders, who text me to setup rides ahead of time. They like me and my car and like knowing what/who they're getting.


Uber sent us a message saying that if we give a customer any number other than our Uber number they will deactivate us. The Uber number is nice since it's anonymous, but we have no way of calling someone back if they don't reach us.

Did you all not get this message.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

How do you find out what your own randomized Uber number is?


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Joanne said:


> How do you find out what your own randomized Uber number is?


It's the number you call the passengers with. Passengers can always call it after a ride, but you can only call passengers you're in an active ride with. So even though I'm in NC I have a PA number for Uber. Passengers call my number and get me. I call the same number and get the passenger I'm matched with at the time. It is so much nicer than before when I had to make sure I dialed the right number if I had to call a passenger. Now I have my number saved as Uber passenger and I can call or text it whenever I need to reach a passenger.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I get how to find the number assigned to the passenger. Are you saying that the number assigned to the driver is the same? I don't see how you could get your own number unless you requested a ride from yourself.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

The number I see on my phone is the same number passengers call. That is your Uber number.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> The number I see on my phone is the same number passengers call. That is your Uber number.


Oh ok. I didn't realize that driver number was the same as the rider number. That explains why I've had trouble reaching riders and getting my own vm.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

The number on your Uber profile needs to match the number you're calling from or else the system won't match up. You also can't have anonymous caller ID.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> The number on your Uber profile needs to match the number you're calling from or else the system won't match up. You also can't have anonymous caller ID.


And it is. uber says I've experience a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's the same number as the riders' randomized number.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Lyft's system glitches a lot. I've never had a problem with Uber's system. My only problem with Uber's system is that anyone can call your number at any time (to facilitate returning lost items is their logic). One of the other drivers in Charlotte got a lot of telemarketers. I registered our numbers on the Do Not Call list.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I had a rider leave something in my back seat yesterday, and I tried calling the number after the trip ended in case it still routed to her number. I got a voicemail with just a number, no name, but it wasn't my own voicemail . Not sure if it's the rider or Uber's office. I left a message saying "If this is XXXX, you forgot XXXX; call me at XXXX and I'll be happy to run it by. If this is the wrong number I apologize."


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I think technically you can still call the rider until your next ride, but not the random people who call your number. 

I haven't tested it out. The only think I've had left in my car was 1/2 a case of beer. Passenger never called me so I claimed it


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

This was a full pack of Pall Mall Reds. I'm not going to use them, so if they stay unclaimed I may offer them to a really good rider .


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> The number on your Uber profile needs to match the number you're calling from or else the system won't match up. You also can't have anonymous caller ID.


Grace
I'm still trying to wrap my head around the phone numbers thing. It all looks so easy on the videos with the old software.

Tuesday night was my first night on the road and got called to a popular nightclub just after 1:00 am. I pull up to the entrance patio where people are partying and, according to the GPS, the rider is just a few feet from my car. The new app did not show a contact number once I pressed navigate for the rider. I searched in the options to find the waybill and find what I'm now thinking was a dummy number. I texted twice from my personal cell after realizing the company phone was pretty much neutered. Needless to say, I never got in contact with the rider and I canceled the ride after 15 minutes of hanging around.

Ironically, the same rider requested again at 1:58 and she canceled while I was on the way.

I've gone through the partners site a few times already but still can't find how to contact rider. Any suggestions would be fantastic.

Sal


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't driven since my phone got the new update, but if any passengers have called you recently it should be that number. In Charlotte everyone I've talked to has an 814 number which is Pennsylvania so I don't know if they issue PA numbers to everyone or if it's just us.

From the screen shots it looks like you need to tap the Info button in the upper right during a ride to see your passenger number.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is the screen shot


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> In Charlotte everyone I've talked to has an 814 number which is Pennsylvania so I don't know if they issue PA numbers to everyone or if it's just us.


In Providence we get 847 (Chicago suburbs). I don't remember what Boston is, but it also began with an 8.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a North Carolina prefix here in Seattle. I saved the number to my phone as "Uber Driver". I did the same thing for my "Lyft" number.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

My Orange County phone is attached to a Portland, ME number.


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

This is why there needs to be a Driver orientation video, course, or something. Last night on my first trip I got a MD number from my first client and I thought it was weird that I had their actual number and even worse if they had mine. 

So I'm suppose to have some other number? Are some markets more (technically) developed then others? It seems not everyone gets the same treatment. I feel duped out of the proper Uber entry. No orientation, no reponse from Uber Office, they don't have photos of my car, it could be a beater.

It's like a get rich quick scheme without even a decent infomercial... I'm all for the throw you into the fire quickly to learn quickly but I feel as if I've been thrown into an active volcano.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems like some areas may not use a random forwarding number. Like all things Uber, it seems to vary by region.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

That's funny because i'm in Chicago and I have a Minnesota number lol why can't I just get a Chicago one?!?



mp775 said:


> In Providence we get 847 (Chicago suburbs). I don't remember what Boston is, but it also began with an 8.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Jordan9K said:


> This is why there needs to be a Driver orientation video, course, or something. Last night on my first trip I got a MD number from my first client and I thought it was weird that I had their actual number and even worse if they had mine.
> 
> So I'm suppose to have some other number? Are some markets more (technically) developed then others? It seems not everyone gets the same treatment. I feel duped out of the proper Uber entry. No orientation, no reponse from Uber Office, they don't have photos of my car, it could be a beater.
> 
> It's like a get rich quick scheme without even a decent infomercial... I'm all for the throw you into the fire quickly to learn quickly but I feel as if I've been thrown into an active volcano.


As far as training videos you can try: http://video.uber.com/


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks @Oc_DriverX I'v seen the first main 13 min video but the others I hadn't. A company worth 18 Billion should be able to really train it's..er..contracted users..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This happens quite frequently here in NYC , which is quite frustrating and a loss of revenue "wasted time and fuel on the Uber partners", not only are you losing on the fair that canceled you, but most likely on a legit fare that can not dispatch you since your radio is tied up.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I had three rides last night where I went to the location and texted and called the riders. In all cases there was no response from any of them. In all cases I waited the 10 minutes and did a cancel/no-show. And, wouldn't you know it, it must have been the first cancel from all three riders, since each was not charged!

I don't remember anything in our agreement about drivers footing the bill for the free cancels!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber does not care about it's partners, get used to it, you are just a number, the rider is of utmost priority to Uber, they do not want to get the riders upset at the cost of it's partners who are actually their business, without their Uber partners all they are is just another shallow app.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Drop off in Pasadena, approx 2am, I get ping 10 miles east of me; dude calls and says he's a doctor and is trying to make a house call. I hustle over there and wind up with a $6 fare 

Then I go back online get another ping, this time another 10 miles east. I arrive at the location and the dude is drunk, trying to bring a bottle of Seagrams and I tell him I can put it in the trunk. Dude preloaded his destination and I start the meter because he said it was OK. Goes to his car, comes back w/2 other dudes and says "I changed my mind, can I cancel the trip?". Now these 2 requests, this whole debacle, took over an hour out of the busiest time during a really tough night, and I was trying to make up for it with the bar rush. And I was 50 miles into my fuel by the time I got back downtown, it was 3:30 or so and I missed out.

I really don't like the new app at all; next time I'm just cancelling if it's over 15 min away after I accept. It's not fair to have me accept before I can see where it is.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I always cancel if the fare is more than 5 minutes away, I can NOT be forced to travel such a long distance, I have brought this up to them and have been told they are working on making sure the dispatch is not further that 5-6 minutes. If you traveled that long to make $2 at the end of the day, than more power to you, you need to go take some business management classes ASAP, of course unless you are just doing this to meet people and as a hobby.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

My doctor said spending $$$ on fuel is good for my health


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> My doctor said spending $$$ on fuel is good for my health


Who is your doctor, EXXON Mobile, LOL.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Last night was the worst. Lowest fares since starting in Feb. Gotta start strong tonight.


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> two nights ago , on the way to rider and three times cancelled while on the way (halfway there) ..was frustrating ..all the mileage for nothing ...
> 
> oenpcykz xxxx • 00:00 • 0
> oaigyshd xxxx • 00:00 • 0
> ilfgozwt xxxx • 00:00 • 0


That happens to me. Sometimes they cancel after I let them know I'm there! It's hard to get Uber to charge them for these longer ones. We're supposed to get $10 for a cancellation that happens after 5 minutes but rarely does that happen for me. How about you?

I've tried to figure out why that happens and the only thing I can think of is they think your car is too small or not what they want to drive in so they keep trying. Or, they're looking for a particular driver..someone says, "No, I'm not ready yet.." heck who knows. Yes, it's VERY Frustrating!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

runaroundruby said:


> That happens to me. Sometimes they cancel after I let them know I'm there! It's hard to get Uber to charge them for these longer ones. We're supposed to get $10 for a cancellation that happens after 5 minutes but rarely does that happen for me. How about you?
> 
> I've tried to figure out why that happens and the only thing I can think of is they think your car is too small or not what they want to drive in so they keep trying. Or, they're looking for a particular driver..someone says, "No, I'm not ready yet.." heck who knows. Yes, it's VERY Frustrating!


Out of all the cancelations I have only received about a 2% of those in cancellation fees, which at the end of the day is not $10, more like $5 after all their fees and taxes are accounted for, at the same time "while your radio is occupied by the fair that just canceled you" you most likely have lost a legit fair, and maybe profitable one, as your radio is locked down from receiving any other fair till that fair is over. So in essence you are double shafted. So you lost fuel and time costs, and another fair, chew on that, classic.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Out of all the cancelations I have only received about a 2% of those in cancellation fees, which at the end of the day is not $10, more like $5 after all their fees and taxes are accounted for, at the same time "while your radio is occupied by the fair that just canceled you" you most likely have lost a legit fair, and maybe profitable one, as your radio is locked down from receiving any other fair till that fair is over. So in essence you are double shafted. So you lost fuel and time costs, and another fair, chew on that, classic.


What is this radio you speak of? You must be having flashbacks to your cabbie days.


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

Y


cybertec69 said:


> Out of all the cancelations I have only received about a 2% of those in cancellation fees, which at the end of the day is not $10, more like $5 after all their fees and taxes are accounted for, at the same time "while your radio is occupied by the fair that just canceled you" you most likely have lost a legit fair, and maybe profitable one, as your radio is locked down from receiving any other fair till that fair is over. So in essence you are double shafted. So you lost fuel and time costs, and another fair, chew on that, classic.


Yes exactly! I drove 12 miles in the boonies (to me) to pick up a fare, about 20 min drive. I pulled up in drive, clicked "Arriving Now" and seconds later, a cancellation (I wanted so badly to go knock on the door and cuss them out for not even coming out to apologize or explain),,I wrote them and as usual, the only generic response is that their "Premier Partners" call every single client before they head their way. People rarely pick up or respond to texts when they're distracted as we know or they can't hear us because they're in a bar. I can't be calling every single client...to make sure they won't change their mind??? I know I sound like I'm gripping but their general response to any alerts to them about weird glitches in system or cancellations seems to be the same response..call them first..Last night had one 30 miles off! I was in Franklin..it had a franklin fare show up 7 miles away..it took me to a weird dead end street up on a hill off Franklin Road..I called them..they were confused because they had paged me from the Marriott DOWN TOWN NASHVILLE! How does that happen? Response from Uber of course suggested calling client to confirm location before going to location. Last night was frustrating so I'm venting today, my apologies if I seem Ubergrumpy! 

I'd really like to know what kind of weird tech glitches people might be having!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

runaroundruby said:


> Y
> 
> Yes exactly! I drove 12 miles in the boonies (to me) to pick up a fare, about 20 min drive. I pulled up in drive, clicked "Arriving Now" and seconds later, a cancellation (I wanted so badly to go knock on the door and cuss them out for not even coming out to apologize or explain),,I wrote them and as usual, the only generic response is that their "Premier Partners" call every single client before they head their way. People rarely pick up or respond to texts when they're distracted as we know or they can't hear us because they're in a bar. I can't be calling every single client...to make sure they won't change their mind??? I know I sound like I'm gripping but their general response to any alerts to them about weird glitches in system or cancellations seems to be the same response..call them first..Last night had one 30 miles off! I was in Franklin..it had a franklin fare show up 7 miles away..it took me to a weird dead end street up on a hill off Franklin Road..I called them..they were confused because they had paged me from the Marriott DOWN TOWN NASHVILLE! How does that happen? Response from Uber of course suggested calling client to confirm location before going to location. Last night was frustrating so I'm venting today, my apologies if I seem Ubergrumpy!
> 
> I'd really like to know what kind of weird tech glitches people might be having!


You need to press Arriving now when you are 1-2 minutes away, not when you are in front of the door. And I never, and I mean never drive more than 3 miles to pick someone up, I just cancel them, very easy, let Uber figure it out.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Some posts have been deleted. Please refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Not all markets have randomized numbers. We get the actual phone and vise versa.


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You need to press Arriving now when you are 1-2 minutes away, not when you are in front of the door. And I never, and I mean never drive more than 3 miles to pick someone up, I just cancel them, very easy, let Uber figure it out.


You never drive more than 3 miles or cancel? I've made a lot of money driving more than 3 miles so that wouldn't make sense to me, at least not in the nashville market. but thanks for the suggestion. I was told to push it as we're getting there. Since they can already see where we are on their gps reader. 
btw, I live near Franklin so I start my night out this way driving people to downtown nashville for the night...then bringing them back at the end of the night, sometimes at surge rate. My 20+ mile fares are great for me financially and keep me from getting a bunch of minimal fares which require more pick ups. The longer mileage fares are usually better tippers too fwiw


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

In NYC traveling 3 miles can be an eternity, NYC is no Nashville, night and day. In NYC people don't have time for you to be there in ten minutes, they needed you 10 minutes ago before they dispatched you.


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In NYC traveling 3 miles can be an eternity, NYC is no Nashville, night and day. In NYC people don't have time for you to be there in ten minutes, they needed you 10 minutes ago before they dispatched you.


I figured that was where you might be from. I feel for you! I can't imagine all the fares! I hope they tip good up there. It seems all the NYC visitors I get that use UberX there are tippers. I doubt my nerves could handle driving in NYC! Lower Broad here at night makes me a nervous wreck after about 6 trips down there trying to get back out of it. I wouldn't last a day as a NYC Uber driver!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

To make matters worse, they cut all the Uberx rates 20%, so instead of a $12 initial fare and subsequent fare afterwards time and distance traveled, now it is $8, so after all commissions taxes and expenses are payed we get more like $4 if that, after hundreds maybe more drivers complained and stayed off the roads, they just threw us another curveball "beware of these snakes, they have nothing to lose, but you on the other hand as an owner operator have everything to lose, including your draws". I received an email, since I have loaded the app and signed up myself as a customer "it helps me check the flow of cars in certain areas", they now say that pretty much everyone with sedans is Uberx at $8, and anyone that has a small sport utility vehicle like a Honda Passport, Toyota Hylander or comparable falls under a NEW category UberXL "typical corporate garbage to circumvent the issues they have caused with their partners", before these vehicles fell under the Uber Black, now they are also losing money, and it will also hurt the Uber SUV, this is just wonderful, especially for the ones that got financing through Uber with Santander for a ridiculous finance rate, they will be stuck working for Uber till that loan is payed, great way to force people to work with your ludicrous rate. Here in NYC it costs an average of $80-$120 a day just to operate your UberX car, which includes commercial auto insurance "it runs me with a clean drivers license close to $4,000 a year", commercial drivers license, NYC TLC plates, commercial registration fees on a yearly basis and inspection fees, high fuel costs, car payment cost, maintenance costs, Uber commission, NYC sales tax on the fair, and black car fund costs. Here is the email to the clients "passengers", whoopie, now I will have to sleep in my car to hopefully be able to see some money at the end of the week.










UBER NYC

Hi,

We're thrilled to announce our newest addition to the uberX family -*uberXL*. With room for your whole entourage (up to six passengers), uberXL is comfortable, convenient, and low-cost. You can expect pickups from Toyota Highlanders, Honda Pilots, and Nissan Pathfinders, among others.

*THE DETAILS
CAPACITY*:Seats up to six

*HOW TO REQUEST*:Select uberX in the slider at the bottom of the app, then tap the blue uberXL button. Set pickup location and request as normal.

*PRICING*:















uberXuberXL
Base$3$4.50
Per Min$0.40$0.60
Per Mile$2.15$3.25
Mininmum Fare$8$12
*Remember*: Regular uberX is stillcheaper than an NYC taxi!


----------

